

Stick to What You Know, a Tale of an Investment Gone Wrong - unreal37
http://jacquesmattheij.com/stick-to-what-you-know-a-tale-of-an-investment-gone-wrong

======
relix
Maybe, like jacquesm, it's my lack of experience in retail, but doesn't "money
gone missing" show up on the books quite easily, especially after a quarter?
You sold X, so you should have Y, except there's only Z (Z < Y). Or, if they
didn't register the sales, then it should have shown up as theft?

~~~
unreal37
Especially when you're selling something like gasoline. When I worked in the
gas business, they measured the tanks every single day and knew the amount of
gas there to the millimeter.

Sounds like multiple people were complicit in this.

